# Color matching to an Ikea desk



## rabbott3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Our 7 month old boston terrier's favorite waiting spot while we're gone is her bed that sits on top of our desk.

















I'm in the process of building a window perch so we can actually use the desk for its intended purpose. It will be placed directly next to our Ikea "black-brown" desk and would like to color match to it. I've tried varathane's premium ebony wood stain and doesn't match, showing too much of the plywood's color.









I would still like to keep the wood texture while maintaining a consistent black color. Any recommendations on trying a different stain, dye, maybe paint?


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

For a wood worker am going to commit a egregious sin: 
Suggest you check out the kitchen department at Ikea for similar finish. They sell many different sizes of cabinet cover panels with color matched laminate on all edges. Just might find piece to use for your project.

If that doesn't help. Then buy some transtint black & coffee brown dyes, mix it into a 50/50 blend of alcohol/acetone, and make your own non-grain raising color matching dye stain.

IMHO - trying to dye oak to near black color is hard, as the wood may not absorb enough color. One trick is ebonize the wood first, then add color on top with gel stain achieve a match.

Best Luck!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I think you're going to need a glaze finish to match the IKEA, watch this video from General Finishes


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Take a sample to Sherwin Williams and have them have the color using BAC wiping stain. Pricey per quart, but great stain.

You may not get there with just stain. A toner maybe needed.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

It looks like you are using red oak? I've never ebonized the red, only white. I have some minwax black polyshades if you want me to try and take a picture.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I just followed the link and looks like the wood on the desk is dark brown. But you want your perch to be black? I'm confused. I would try GF Java gel stain, or maybe even multiple coats of antique walnut.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

seems like it wouldnt be seen too much with a dog bed on it. 
following that link, it doesnt look like stain on the desk.
easy peasy perch from ikea
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00251338/
look up "desk top" on their site


----------



## asoupley (Dec 3, 2012)

I've had good luck in the past with General Finishes water based Espresso stain matching my dark brown/black Ikea furniture. I've used it on ash and poplar with great results.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/general-finishes-wood-stain-water-based-espresso-stain-quart?via=573621f469702d06760016d0%2C5764234669702d6593003339%2C5764254769702d6593003350


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Try india ink.


----------



## rabbott3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks all for the help. To CaptainKlutz and ChefHDAN, buying boards from Ikea would have been the smartest choice, but unfortunately I already built the unit. I'll try ebonizing the red oak plywood then using General Finishes espresso or java stain. Again, thanks for the help.


----------

